# CHESS



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2019)

Any chess players out there?

Computer Chess

The little elf in the pc has taken my measure; he has grown drunk in his arrogant, dismissing of my feeble efforts. He does not pay attention when I am one move from checkmate. He has his master plan which is always one, two, three… moves ahead of me.
He sacrificed his queen yesterday, for no reason I could understand. It was a free piece-he scoffed.
I took the queen-now all I had to do was trade pieces and win, no way could I lose.

*He beat me! *
Today, he again ignored my moves. I placed his king in jeopardy, he ignored my
threat. He was one, two moves from mate.
I won!
 That is five wins in almost three hundred games.
It seems rather frivolous to crow, when my winning percentage of wins (5) and stalemates (4) are barely over 2%. However, any victory over that little elf is to be celebrated. If he ever crawls out of his hiding spot inside, I’ll physically spank his little hinny, though it is dangerous to punish, even threaten an elf.


----------



## norman (Sep 13, 2019)

I played computer chess, taught my grand daughter how to play when she was in  3rd  grade. (years ago)  We always played in the beginner mode against the computer and won.  She moved on and she was the only chess player in the family..  The chess game I used had ten levels with one being the easy. I never beat the computer playing level ten so quit trying and retired. lol  I had a chess apt on my cell phone, but screen is to small so I deleted it and retired again.  lol  I now play computer solitaire to keep my mind from turning to mush, I hope it works, I play it on easiest and have played so many games I can tell if I going to win by the deal. I also cheat by using the undo key to have an advantage.  Checkmate..lol


----------



## jerry old (Sep 13, 2019)

(Long ago:  beat all the locals in a very small town...I was full of myself.
In the army I played a  fella about 200 games or so, never one a game.  Worse, once he had won he would put his hands on
his ample belly and give me a horse life.  I found out I wasn't hot stuff.
25 year dry period....
Found a fella, a damn pawn player, he put up that pawn barrier and beat my butt, I can't beat a pawn player;

Ten-fifteen dry period.
Last year, I didn't have a pc, went to a fella''s house with PC, he played on computer at levels 2-3.
I said, 'Let me play, crank it up to level ten...started another losing streak.

Here's the deal, the computer analysis every piece he has: are you going to put any his pieces in JEOPARDY WITHIN THE NEXT MOVE
OR IN THE IMMEDIATE FUTURE.  we do that, but we get so deeply involved in our own strategy we forgot to note what he is doing.
I've learned to play like he does, but I play 15 minutes or so, take a brake for 1/2 hour... come back refreshed and can consider
both sides of the board.
*Remember, he gets track of all your strategies', after a few games, he knows what your going to do.
He becomes harder and harder to beat *
I never used the reset button, then I begin to use the reset button to see how he had beaten me.
Now I use it on a regular basis.


----------



## norman (Sep 13, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> (Long ago:  beat all the locals in a very small town...I was full of myself.
> In the army I played a  fella about 200 games or so, never one a game.  Worse, once he had won he would put his hands on
> his ample belly and give me a horse life.  I found out I wasn't hot stuff.
> 25 year dry period....
> ...


I am going to stay retired.  lol


----------



## jerry old (Jan 31, 2020)

Still playing the computer, still getting beat.  I remain on level ten, but I now use the reset button-pc still beats me.


----------

